# How do you like your cheese?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 8, 2014)

How do you like your favorite cheese, and what kind is it?

Though I am a true cheesehead, and adore most kinds of cheese, my favorites are:
1. an old Cheddar, aged 5 years or more, and served up room temperature, and in thin slices.  Though this is usually served up as an appy, with some good crackers, or fresh strawberries, I like to just eat a slice, all by its lonesome self.  I nibble it, and let the full flavor, and crunch of the minerals do magical thins to my senses.  I close my eyes and enjoy a piece of greatness.  
2. a well aged Sharp Pinconning, that has so much bite, it makes your jaw muscles ache, and curls your toes.  Serve it up at room temp, as with the above listed cheddar.
3. A full bodied Swiss, again at room temperature, and either all by itself, or on a magnificent Rueben.
4. Good Colby - a snacking cheese to be eaten with chips and such, while playing Monopoly, or Risk, or Uno, Scrabble, etc.
5. Gruyere, or Havarti, on sandwiches, or in a sauce.
6. Parmigiano Regiano, freshly grated onto the the Ceascar's Salad served at North 82 in Sault Ste. Marie, ONT, with the amazing house dressing that they make.
7. Freshly grated Parmigiano Regiano over virtually any kind of pasta, especially with a tomato based sauce.
8. Pecorino Romano, served up like Parmigiano Regiano
9. Asiago grated fresh over penne pasta with a light cream sauce
10. Velveeta, cut thick, and melted in a grilled cheese sandwich, or better yet, between two slices of French Toast, with ham, all swimming in pure, maple syrup.

Ok, that's my top ten, at least for today.  What's yours?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cave76 (Mar 8, 2014)

I like almost every kind of cheese and I like them room temp.

It would be hard for me to pick my favorite, because that might change day to day as recipes and taste buds evolve. 

Sorry to be so wishy-washy  (I'm not normally) but those are the facts.

_Except_----- for a cheese I tried  years ago and can't remember the name of now. It was European, had a dark brown rind. That cheese was so bad I threw it away after one bite, and it was expensive. For a person that loves Limburger it had to taste pretty bad! At least for my taste. Wish I could remember the name.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 8, 2014)

Wasn't that a disco song?

 Ooh, how do you like your cheese?
_How do you like it, how do you like it?_


----------



## Addie (Mar 8, 2014)

Imported Swiss as a grilled (with a bowl of tomato soup) or a Reuben sandwich.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2014)

We both love cheese. If we only have 4-6 chunks of cheese, we worry that there isn't enough cheese. 

My all time favourite has to be *triple cream Brie or Camembert*. 



Pecorino Romana
Gruyère
A nice stinky Danish cheese (I don't mean the blue one, even though I almost always have some of that at home.)
Stilton, I have only had that once, in a fancy resto as part of cheese platter as dessert. I had no idea it would be so wonderful.

There are loads of other cheeses that I really enjoy, but those are my current favourites.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 8, 2014)

Smoked Gouda, room temp, over all other cheeses.  I like it with Granny Smith apple slices.  I don't like to put it in anything like sandwiches, casseroles, etc.

I am fond of most cheeses, have never tried Limburger and can't abide goat cheese.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 8, 2014)

I used to eat a lot of cheese, but it was mostly mozzarella or swiss.  I would say the swiss was my favorite.  I no longer eat a lot of cheese.  At parties, my DIL always has a nice selecting of unusual cheeses for slicing with crackers.  I like to try them all.  Just don't keep it in the house much.


----------



## merstar (Mar 8, 2014)

I love cheese. Some of my favorites are:
Parmigiano Reggiano
Extra sharp cheddar
Goat cheese
Smoked gouda
Pepper Jack


----------



## msmofet (Mar 8, 2014)

I love lots of cheeses. BUT my favs are Danish or mild blue cheese (Trader Joe's cave aged blue is a fav) and Brie. I like to eat those two together room temp and spread on slices of a nice crusty loaf of bread.

 Here is a picture of a recent dinner platter of an assortment of cheeses, meats and fruit - brie, gouda, smoked gouda, blue cheese, cheddar cheese, Wispride port wine cheese spread (I couldn't find regular port wine so this was a sub), pepperoni, dry Italian sausage, red seedless grapes, Paula Red apples, stone wheat thins (I love these crackers and are my fav cracker to eat with cheese because they don't over power the cheese) and sliced Italian bread.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice plate, MsM!

Mmm, cheese.  Stupid high blood pressure.

Gruyere, smoked cheddar and gouda, parmegianno regianno, Maytag Bleu, Velveeta!, the Canadian cheese spread my mom loved so much (Empress?), cream cheese with stuff mixed in....the list is endless.

Never could get into goat cheese, it always tastes so "goaty" to me.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 8, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Never could get into goat cheese, it always tastes so "goaty" to me.



I thought so too until I had really fresh goat cheese from a neighbor who raised goats and made her own cheese. There are several/many brands that don't  have that goaty taste to them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 8, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I thought so too until I had really fresh goat cheese from a neighbor who raised goats and made her own cheese. There are several/many brands that don't  have that goaty taste to them.



I last bought some from a farmers market, and the seller swore there were no billy goats around his nannies.  It still tasted goaty.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm a big fan of old, dry, slightly crumbly, New York State cheddar cheese at room temperature served with crispy crackers and a nice quality strawberry jam. 

The combination of cheddar cheese and strawberry jam is said to be a favorite of President Jimmy Carter, I guess he got tired of peanut butter! 

I also like a nice ripe Stilton served with great ceremony in a fancy old restaurant.  

The little chunks of Stilton from the grocery store just don't taste the same as a generous scoop served by a handsome young waiter from a large ripe wheel wrapped in a snow white napkin with the soft glow of candlelight and no thought of the gigantic bill soon to arrive, at the end of the meal!


----------



## mmyap (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't believe I've ever had a cheese I don't like but I do have my fav's.

1. Bleu cheese
2. Brie
3. Sharp Cheddar
4. A herbed cream cheese (Boursin), on anything including mixed into mashed potato's.  
5.  An aged Gruyere that I get from Wholefoods that is sooo good!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 8, 2014)

Gouda and Compte are my favorites

Also

Mimolette
Aged asiago
Aged  Gouda
Manchego
Jarlesberg
Neil's Yard (or similar) cheddar
Halloumi (grilled)
Kasseri

And for blues

Maytag 
Great Hill ( my friends sister makes it)


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 8, 2014)

Room temp and not a traditional "stinky" cheese. Not a fan of the bleus, although I do enjoy the blues.  You can have my share of Raclette or Taleggio.

Like others, my #1 favorite changes from day to day. If I had my own cheese cave I'd probably include Havarti, Gouda (including smoked), Jarlsberg and Guggisberg swiss along with a sharper swiss, quality parmigiana reggiano, Boursin, and my favorite ~ Fontina. Today. It might be something else tomorrow.  Oo, Oo, and I forgot Neufchatel with honey and walnuts on bagels. Yum!

I reserve the right to add to this list as my taste buds remind me of more favorites..


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 8, 2014)

My short list:


Delice de Bourgogne. French triple cream cow's milk. My all-time favorite.
Humboldt Fog. California goat milk cheese. Very decadent.
Manchego
Any good aged Wisconsin Cheddar
Fresh squeaky cheese curds from Carr Valley Creamery in Wisconsin
Point Reyes or Maytag Blue
Fresh Mozzarella di Bufalo. Sliced and served atop a fresh heirloom tomato slice, with just a sprinkle of salt and fresh ground pepper.

I like all of them at about room temperature.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 8, 2014)

jennyema said:


> ...Also
> 
> ..
> Manchego
> ...


Oo, those are good too jenny!


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 9, 2014)

St Agur...French Blue
Champfleury...soft orange rind from Quebec. Best after the best before date..
Sicilian Pecorino..full of black peppercorns...shave it with a carrot peeler and let it melt in your mouth..
Very old Cheddar....
Every other type of cheese....


----------



## JMediger (Mar 9, 2014)

I haven't met a cheese I didn't like except for Headcheese and Limburger.  It just depends what I'm doing with it ... My absolute favorites, though, are the sharp cheddar and colby cheeses made by local creameries.  Our cows have a higher butter fat content so tends to be creamier.  And did you know Colby is named after the town 2 miles from my house?  I drive by the original factory when I pick berries.  Theres your fun facts for the day


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 9, 2014)

JMediger said:


> I haven't met a cheese I didn't like except for Headcheese and Limburger.  It just depends what I'm doing with it ... My absolute favorites, though, are the sharp cheddar and colby cheeses made by local creameries.  Our cows have a higher butter fat content so tends to be creamier.  And did you know Colby is named after the town 2 miles from my house?  I drive by the original factory when I pick berries.  Theres your fun facts for the day



I understand that Wisonsin passed rules that changed Colby from its original recipe, so that it could be mass-produced more easily, and that the original had a milky flavor, and was a gentle, young cheese that was supposed to be just delightful.  I've seen a couple of Colby producers who claim to make the original recipe colby.  Their cheese isn't cheap.  But I'd like to try it sometime.  I grew up on Kraft brand cheeses.  Though I like them, the artisinal cheddars and other cheeses I've had are so so much better, IMHO.

I'd love to live where you do.  Great cheese is a rare thing where I live, unless I go north into Ontario.

As to the greater cream content in your local milk, this is caused by colder temps, and the cow breed.  When the air gets cold, the cows produce richer milk, but not as much as when it's warm.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## JMediger (Mar 9, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I understand that Wisonsin passed rules that changed Colby from its original recipe, so that it could be mass-produced more easily, and that the original had a milky flavor, and was a gentle, young cheese that was supposed to be just delightful ...


Most fresh cheese curds around here are Colby.  Squeaky and yummy!



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'd love to live where you do.  Great cheese is a rare thing where I live, unless I go north into Ontario.


When we lived in Oregon, I would haul cheese back every year.  People thought I was crazy because there are some good artisan cheeses there.  It's the creaminess though that they are missing.  



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> As to the greater cream content in your local milk, this is caused by colder temps, and the cow breed.  When the air gets cold, the cows produce richer milk, but not as much as when it's warm.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


I did not know this, I just knew it was heavier.  Thank you for the information!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2014)

JMediger said:


> When we lived in Oregon, I would haul cheese back every year.  People thought I was crazy because there are some good artisan cheeses there.  It's the creaminess though that they are missing.



Nothing beats a Tillamook Vintage White Cheddar!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 9, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nothing beats a Tillamook Vintage White Cheddar!



Mmmm.  Tillamook.....


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 9, 2014)

Cheeses I usually have in the house
Wisconsin Cheddar
Parmesan Reggiano
Blue cheese, usually Maytag. For crumbles and I make my own blue cheese dressing which also makes a nice dip by itself. 
Pre shredded packages of cheddar, "swiss" or monteray jack. Not the best for melting because you know they coat it with starch, but it's easy. 

Sometimes, maybe once or twice / year Velveeta. Still makes the Best grilled cheese sandwich bar-none and you can melt a brick with a can of Ro-tel and even get fancy with some added hot sausage to mix in. 

Cheeses that Rotate-- Jarlsberg, gorgonzola, provolone and smoked gouda. 

Wish I had deeper pocket$ for --- gruyere, emmentaler. and stilton, which I have never had. 

RockLobster some time ago posted a dinner pic with a square of St Agur Blue sitting plumply on top of a steak like a pat of butter. One of the best pics ever posted on DC, for all its simplicity of ingredients. I checked out the St Agur at my grocers. For one, they had it, for two, it didn't look like his, the veins were not as symmetrical or as veiny, for three it was expensive-er than I wanted to pay that day. Batting 4 for 4, now they haven't had it in their rotating inventory ever since. It's still on my list "to try".


----------



## JMediger (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree PF!  Their aged cheddars are very good.

So a funny cheese story ... our favorite route to take on the motorcycle was starting in Red Lodge, Montana and riding the Beartooth and Chief Joseph Highways into Cody, Wyoming.  On one of these trips, we frequented the bowling alley in Red Lodge for a few adult beverages and Monte and Jack (1/2 of the couple we were riding with) got to chatting with the bartender.  By the end of the night, they had traded drinks for Wisconsin cheese which we mailed out to them when we got home.  Who knew cheese could be currency!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2014)

JMediger said:


> I agree PF!  Their aged cheddars are very good.
> 
> So a funny cheese story ... our favorite route to take on the motorcycle was starting in Red Lodge, Montana and riding the Beartooth and Chief Joseph Highways into Cody, Wyoming.  On one of these trips, we frequented the bowling alley in Red Lodge for a few adult beverages and Monte and Jack (1/2 of the couple we were riding with) got to chatting with the bartender.  By the end of the night, they had traded drinks for Wisconsin cheese which we mailed out to them when we got home.  Who knew cheese could be currency!



We could trade cheeses...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 10, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nothing beats a Tillamook Vintage White Cheddar!



Except Balderson Heritage 5 year aged white cheddar.  Tillamook isn't half bad though.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 10, 2014)

I've never had Balderson, so I can't respond.

I do love Stilton, though!


----------



## Addie (Mar 10, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nothing beats a Tillamook Vintage White Cheddar!



I have hunted for years for Tillamook in these here parts. Not happening. I loved their smoked cheddar.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 10, 2014)

Addie, the Trader Joe's we shop at (Shrewsbury) has Tillamook original cheddar all the time. Maybe one of your kids could check a bigger TJ's in close to you to see if they have it and if they ever get the sharper or smoked versions. Good luck!


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 10, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Smoked Gouda, room temp, over all other cheeses. I like it with Granny Smith apple slices. I don't like to put it in anything like sandwiches, casseroles, etc.
> 
> I am fond of most cheeses, have never tried Limburger and can't abide goat cheese.


Goats cheese is one of those things I wish I liked because some of the dishes sound delicious. However, just the smell of the stuff makes me heave. Smells just like goats smell. Ugh!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 10, 2014)

I have had some nice goat's milk cheese. But, I find that even the ones that are only mildly "goaty" get to be more than I want after I've eaten it for a day or three.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 10, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I last bought some from a farmers market, and the seller swore there were no billy goats around his nannies.  It still tasted goaty.



I think it has more to do with how old/aged the cheese is.


----------



## merstar (Mar 10, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> My short list:
> 
> 
> Delice de Bourgogne. French triple cream cow's milk. My all-time favorite.
> ...



Ooh, I forgot to list Manchego and Humboldt Fog. Love them!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 10, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Except----- for a cheese I tried  years ago and can't remember the name of now. It was European, had a dark brown rind. That cheese was so bad I threw it away after one bite, and it was expensive. For a person that loves Limburger it had to taste pretty bad! At least for my taste. Wish I could remember the name.



It wouldn't have been Emmentaler would it. The Swiss variety can be very pungent. 

I prefer the Allgauer Emmentaler which is quite a bit milder. Also Bierkase and Camembert are among our favorites.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 10, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> It wouldn't have been Emmentaler would it. The Swiss variety can be very pungent.



No, because I've had Emmentaler and love it. The cheese I didn't like was about 2 inches by 3 inches (just a guess) dark brown/yellow rind and no holes in it. And horrible!


----------



## Addie (Mar 10, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, the Trader Joe's we shop at (Shrewsbury) has Tillamook original cheddar all the time. Maybe one of your kids could check a bigger TJ's in close to you to see if they have it and if they ever get the sharper or smoked versions. Good luck!



Thank you. Spike works out in the Newton area all the time and I know there is a TJ's in that area. 

Oh Spike, dear sweet son of mine, I have an errand for you to do.


----------



## JMediger (Mar 11, 2014)

PF, I'm happy to send out our nice, creamy cheeses.  I wish curds would make it to people still squeaky.  They lose it after a day though ...

Addie, if you have Sam's by you, they carry several Tillamook lines (at least by us).  It could be because they are actually packaged here in Wisconsin at the Marathon Cheese plant, just a short 20 miles from me.  

I am not kidding when I say I am in the heart of cheese country


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 11, 2014)

JMediger said:


> PF, I'm happy to send out our nice, creamy cheeses.  I wish curds would make it to people still squeaky.  They lose it after a day though ...
> 
> Addie, if you have Sam's by you, they carry several Tillamook lines (at least by us).  It could be because they are actually packaged here in Wisconsin at the Marathon Cheese plant, just a short 20 miles from me.
> 
> I am not kidding when I say I am in the heart of cheese country



Sadly, when I lived in Wisconsin, I did not appreciate the wonderful cheesy bounty.  Velveeta was about it for a poor college kid.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Mar 11, 2014)

My favorite cheese is blue cheese.  I just wish it melted better.
My favorite way to use it is I make veggie burgers with blue cheese, crispy shallots, BBQ sauce, dijon, lettuce, tomato, spicy pickles, and a fried egg.  Sesame seed bun.  It's so fire.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2014)

JMediger said:


> PF, I'm happy to send out our nice, creamy cheeses.  I wish curds would make it to people still squeaky.  They lose it after a day though ...
> 
> Addie, if you have Sam's by you, they carry several Tillamook lines (at least by us).  It could be because they are actually packaged here in Wisconsin at the Marathon Cheese plant, just a short 20 miles from me.
> 
> I am not kidding when I say I am in the heart of cheese country



No Sam's by me. The one that we did have closed due to lack of business. They couldn't complete with BJ's or Costco. And yet our Costco's had to expand just two years after they opened their doors. Makes Home Depot look like your corner Mom and Pop store.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 11, 2014)

JMediger said:


> PF, I wish curds would make it to people still squeaky.  They lose it after a day though ...


Actually, there's a trick to keeping the squeak. 

I'm from Wisconsin myself and spent a couple of summers working in a cheese factory when I was in high school. The head cheesemaker taught me this. Curds only squeak when they are at room temperature and still moist. So what you do is put them in a bowl and add enough hot tap water to cover them. Let it sit for a minute or two and then drain off the water. Voila! Instant squeak. 

This will work as long as the cheese curds are less than a week old. After that, the squeakiness is gone forever.

Try it for yourself.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 11, 2014)

Cheese sauce recipe:

Ingredients:
1/2 cup Cabbot Seriously Sharp White Cheddar Cheese, or comparable cheddar - grated
1/2 cup smoked gouda - grated
2 eighth inch-thick slices of Velveeta processed cheese, cut into chunks.
3 tbs. butter
3 tbs. AP flour
dash of salt
Milk.

Melt the butter in a sauce pan.  Add the flour and a dash of salt, and cook until blonde.  Slowly whisk in milk until you have a thin Bechemel sauce.  Bring to a boil, then turn off the heat.  Add the cheddar and stir until creamy smooth.  Add the gouda and stir until smoth.  Add the Velveeta and stir until smooth.

When this cools, it will turn into a cheese product, similar to Velveeta, but with a richer flavor, and a bit of smokiness.  If you stir in a little more milk, while it's hot, it be more like Cheese Whiz.  Add a little more milk and it will remain a sauce.  As the processed cheese, it makes great grilled cheese sandwiches.  As a sauce, it's great over cauliflower, or other veggies, or in home-made mac and cheese.

I even accidentally brought this sauce to a boil while making it, and it didn't break.  Unless you burn it, this recipe is foolproof, and tasty.

And of course, I invite you to change it; maybe add a little mustard, or garlic, maybe even dill.  Make it your recipe.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CraigC (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know where to start. I have no absolute favorite, so I'll go by usage.

Parmigiano Reggiano 
Mozzarella (cows milk)
Muenster
Sharp cheddar
Jack
Ricotta
Smoked Mozzarella
Gruyere
Papillon Roquefort, Black Label

These are also great, but not used on a regular basis
Mascarpone
Manchego
Butterkase (sorry don't know how to add an umlaut above the a)
Any Triple Creme
Oaxaca
Gorgonzola
Swiss

There are many others, I just can't recall the names.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw a small article yesterday stating that Parm Cheese cost $26.00 a pound. Where are these people shopping? The most I have ever paid is $6.99 a pound grated. For a chunk right off the wheel, $5.99 a pound. I get the chunk!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 11, 2014)

I was at a store yesterday.  They have a big display of Dubliner Cheddar just in time for St Paddy's day coming up.   Not sure it was on sale or a feature item.  In an effort to be more economical, I had brought only a limited am't of cash, no cards.  It's  a nice cheddar to try too if you have never tasted it.  

 It's available at TJ's and I think Costco.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 11, 2014)

Addie said:


> I saw a small article yesterday stating that Parm Cheese cost $26.00 a pound. Where are these people shopping? The most I have ever paid is $6.99 a pound grated. For a chunk right off the wheel, $5.99 a pound. I get the chunk!



I'd expect to pay $26.00 a pound for Prosciutto di San Daniele, not Parmigiano Reggiano. That sounds awful cheap for the real thing.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2014)

CraigC said:


> I don't know where to start. I have no absolute favorite, so I'll go by usage.
> 
> Parmigiano Reggiano
> Mozzarella (cows milk)
> ...


ä: If you are using a Windows computer, then Alt+0228 (but you have to use the numeric key pad). Or you could use Character Map.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 11, 2014)

Having spent some time in Europe, I am kind of spoiled. There a lot of cheeses that states just do not have or if they do they are of inferior quality, as the matter of fact dairy products in US are far from what you can get in Europe, Israel, and even Soviet Union in the past. Though I have to say situation greatly improved lately. Of course during this "lately" time, I started to keep kosher and kosher cheeses are far and few between compare to non-kosher Variety   so I really should not comment. But in the spirit of this thread, I do like Havarti a lot.

P.S. of topic. The same goes with cold cuts. European cold cuts are by far superior.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 11, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Having spent some time in Europe, I am kind of spoiled. There a lot of cheeses that states just do not have or if they do they are of inferior quality, as the matter of fact dairy products in US are far from what you can get in Europe, Israel, and even Soviet Union in the past.


Charlie, 15 years ago I would have agreed with you on this, but it really isn't true any longer. There are an estimated 1,200 artisanal cheesemakers in the US. Many have trained in Europe, and the quality here has improved tremendously.

Granted, you aren't going to find most of these cheeses in your typical supermarket, though.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 11, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Charlie, 15 years ago I would have agreed with you on this, but it really isn't true any longer. There are an estimated 1,200 artisanal cheesemakers in the US. Many have trained in Europe, and the quality here has improved tremendously.
> 
> Granted, you aren't going to find most of these cheeses in your typical supermarket, though.




well that is why I said "I have to say situation greatly improved lately". 
For an almost old man like me 15 years is nothing. I still will argue that the variety of dairy you get in European countries and Israel is much better. Even a simple Russian store here in the city has amazing things that you do not find in a regular store. And Russian stores here are pretty lousy. NY, that is the place to go shopping.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 11, 2014)

Addie said:


> I saw a small article yesterday stating that Parm Cheese cost $26.00 a pound. Where are these people shopping? The most I have ever paid is $6.99 a pound grated. For a chunk right off the wheel, $5.99 a pound. I get the chunk!


Like cuts of different steaks (chuck vs rib vs filet), Parm is priced according to it's quality and "birthplace". I'm perfectly happy with Market Basket's Parm, made in Wisconsin. However, I did pay almost $25/pound for a wonderful Parm from a little Italian shop in Philly's Italian Market. It was exquisite! Certainly out of our price range for everyday use, but every once in a while you have to break the bank for a special treat.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Like cuts of different steaks (chuck vs rib vs filet), Parm is priced according to it's quality and "birthplace". I'm perfectly happy with Market Basket's Parm, made in Wisconsin. However, I did pay almost $25/pound for a wonderful Parm from a little Italian shop in Philly's Italian Market. It was exquisite! Certainly out of our price range for everyday use, but every once in a while you have to break the bank for a special treat.



I buy from the wheel that comes right off the boat from Italy. And I ask for them to turn the wheel so I can see the rind and the stamp. I don't know if it is because Boston has such a large Italian population that our import items here in this city are cheaper. But I am not complaining. Romano cheese is more expensive than the Parm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2014)

JMediger said:


> PF, I'm happy to send out our nice, creamy cheeses.  I wish curds would make it to people still squeaky.  They lose it after a day though ...
> 
> Addie, if you have Sam's by you, they carry several Tillamook lines (at least by us).  It could be because they are actually packaged here in Wisconsin at the Marathon Cheese plant, just a short 20 miles from me.
> 
> I am not kidding when I say I am in the heart of cheese country



We have a cheesemaker up the valley who brings fresh curds in daily.  Yum!!!

Anytime you have a Tillamook wish or a Bitterroot Valley cheese request, just holler.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 11, 2014)

Addie said:


> I buy from the wheel that comes right off the boat from Italy. And I ask for them to turn the wheel so I can see the rind and the stamp. I don't know if it is because Boston has such a large Italian population that our import items here in this city are cheaper. But I am not complaining. Romano cheese is more expensive than the Parm.



We've discussed this before, but Boston isn't the only place where you can find imported Italian Parmigiano Reggiano cheese at a reasonable price. At the store where I buy mine, it's also right off the wheel and they have it on sale once a month or so for $10-12 per pound.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2014)

I bought a nearly one kilo chunk if 30 month old Parmagiana Regiano at Costco for $26.99/kg ($12.25/lb).


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 12, 2014)

Brie, Stilton, creamy Lancashire (not so sharp as the crumbly Lancashire), Wensleydale (a Yorkshire cheese), Parm reg, Buffalo Mozzarella, Jarlsberg, Cheshire (the farmhouse one not the mass-produced one), Leerdammer, 
 Caerphilly (Welsh).

 Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 12, 2014)

Addie said:


> I buy from the wheel that comes right off the boat from Italy. And I ask for them to turn the wheel so I can see the rind and the stamp. I don't know if it is because Boston has such a large Italian population that our import items here in this city are cheaper. But I am not complaining. Romano cheese is more expensive than the Parm.


I don't know if it's true now or even if it ever was, but I was told many years ago that the Parmigiano Reggiano trade was controlled by the Mafia.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 12, 2014)

Addie said:


> ... The most I have ever paid is $6.99 a pound grated. For a chunk right off the wheel, $5.99 a pound....
> 
> I buy from the wheel that comes right off the boat from Italy. And I ask for them to turn the wheel so I can see the rind and the stamp....


You're getting a heck of a deal Addie. Mind sharing the name of the store you buy your Parm at? Might we worth a trip into civilization from the frontier.  Also just wondering, do you know the dairy name or something that would let me know what "brand" it is? Thanks!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 13, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Brie, Stilton, creamy Lancashire (not so sharp as the crumbly Lancashire), Wensleydale (a Yorkshire cheese), Parm reg, Buffalo Mozzarella, Jarlsberg, Cheshire (the farmhouse one not the mass-produced one), Leerdammer,
> Caerphilly (Welsh).
> 
> Not necessarily in that order.


You just reminded me of another of my favorite cheeses: Cotswold (basically a Gloucester cheese with onions and chives. My favorite grilled cheese sandwich is comprised of a thick cut of Cotswald nestled between two slices of seeded rye.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 13, 2014)

My favorite sandwich would be two toasted slices of baguette, topped with gruyere, one placed in the bottom of a crock, the other on top of the onion soup the crock gets filled with.


----------



## Addie (Mar 13, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You're getting a heck of a deal Addie. Mind sharing the name of the store you buy your Parm at? Might we worth a trip into civilization from the frontier.  Also just wondering, do you know the dairy name or something that would let me know what "brand" it is? Thanks!



It is stamped with Reggiano Parmaseana right into the rind. the stamp is burned into the rind and you can read it very easily. I go to the deli counter at Market Basket in Chelsea. The most I have ever paid at the deli, is $18.00 a pound. I bought about 3/4 pound as it was a gift for my girlfriend in Atlanta. And for that, I don't mind paying any price. 

I have to laugh at her. Whenever she has company, she makes sure they all get a small plate of pasta so she can bring out her hunk of cheese with the grater. Of course everyone looks at the rind before grating. All she will tell them is "I have connection," when they ask where did she find imported Italian cheese. 

I also sent here a bunch of nutmeg nuts in a small apothecary jar. Another mystery for her company.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 13, 2014)

Addie said:


> It is stamped with Reggiano Parmaseana right into the rind. the stamp is burned into the rind and you can read it very easily. I go to the deli counter at Market Basket in Chelsea. The most I have ever paid at the deli, is $18.00 a pound. I bought about 3/4 pound as it was a gift for my girlfriend in Atlanta. And for that, I don't mind paying any price.



I thought you said the most you had ever paid was $6.99 a pound?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 13, 2014)

Addie said:


> It is stamped with Reggiano Parmaseana right into the rind. the stamp is burned into the rind and you can read it very easily. I go to the deli counter at Market Basket in Chelsea. The most I have ever paid at the deli, is $18.00 a pound. I bought about 3/4 pound as it was a gift for my girlfriend in Atlanta. And for that, I don't mind paying any price.
> 
> I have to laugh at her. Whenever she has company, she makes sure they all get a small plate of pasta so she can bring out her hunk of cheese with the grater. Of course everyone looks at the rind before grating. All she will tell them is "I have connection," when they ask where did she find imported Italian cheese.
> 
> I also sent here a bunch of nutmeg nuts in a small apothecary jar. Another mystery for her company.


Was this in the 1970's? Because imported parm-reg is available pretty much everywhere these days - and you don't need a "connection".


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 13, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Was this in the 1970's? Because imported parm-reg is available pretty much everywhere these days - and you don't need a "connection".


You don't live in Michigan's U.P.  We get imported cheese, Stella brand.  But there are no large cheese wheels up here, and we're only a day or so away from Wisconsin, and 4 to 5 hours from Pinconning Michigan.  There are only three entrances to the U.P., the Macknaw Bridge, highway M28, and the International bridge between the U.S. Side and the Canadian Side.  I guess imported cheese could be air dropped.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 13, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> You don't live in Michigan's U.P.  We get imported cheese, Stella brand.


Fair enough. But Addie wasn't referring to some small community with a single mom & pop grocery store. Her friend lives in Atlanta, which is a major metropolitan area. Even if supermarkets didn't have it, I know for certain there are Whole Foods outlets there and any of those would carry a decent selection of imported cheeses. I just find it difficult to believe that a group of Atlanta residents would gather around in apparent slack-jawed wonder upon seeing a chunk of imported Parm or whole nutmeg.

I suppose it makes for a good story, though.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 13, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Fair enough. But Addie wasn't referring to some small community with a single mom & pop grocery store. Her friend lives in Atlanta, which is a major metropolitan area. Even if supermarkets didn't have it, I know for certain there are Whole Foods outlets there and any of those would carry a decent selection of imported cheeses. I just find it difficult to believe that a group of Atlanta residents would gather around in apparent slack-jawed wonder upon seeing a chunk of imported Parm or whole nutmeg.
> 
> I suppose it makes for a good story, though.



Yeh, I can get whole nutmeg here, and gasp  whole cinnamon stick too.  But there are things to make up for the lack of culinary variety here, like some of the best fishing in the entire U.S., and not even 30 minutes away from my house.  Plus, naw, I'd better not say that.  Though it would be in jest, I might get the ladies angry with me.  You can only pick on the gentler sex so much before they turn from gentility to hostility.  I know.  I married a woman.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

